# Going nuts trying to create a safe environment for p. walhbergii



## ChitandChat (Nov 30, 2020)

Hey guys, after doing some looking around I decided on getting a spiny flower as my next mantis. Now I was planning to put together its enclosure before it arrived, but a breeder I follow advertised some spiny flowers and I couldn't pass up the chance since I was struggling finding someone who sold them. Now I'm going nuts trying to put together at least a suitable deli cup before it arrives. My issue is that I'm in South Florida and the humidity here is a bit high. My room's RH is around 74% which works fine with my current ghost mantis. However, Wahlbegii's require an ideal humidity of 60% to prevent respiratory failure and fungal infections. So far I plan on keeping the mantis in a deli cup until I put a proper enclosure together (not that there's anything wrong with a deli cup). However the RH in the cup lingers between 67%-72% (and it'll only go higher when I give it a misting to supply hydration). So far I've read that high temps can reduce humidity so I was wondering if a heat mat under the deli cup would work. I would appreciate any suggestions!


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Nov 30, 2020)

A heat mat or a lamp would generally reduce humidity. Not sure about the temperature requirements of Spinys.


----------



## ChitandChat (Nov 30, 2020)

Mantid-Tim said:


> A heat mat or a lamp would generally reduce humidity. Not sure about the temperature requirements of Spinys.


They do well between 78F-84F which works out with the heat mat and lamp. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Dec 1, 2020)

Do not add heat. Adding heat to a high humidity deli cup with little ventilation is asking for trouble. You are far more likely to make things worse. High humidity tends to be a problem most when there is a lack of airflow as this allows the stagnant environment where mold can easily flourish I would suggest an enclosure with more ventilation over providing heat. If you are really worried, perhaps look into a dehumidifier for your room.


----------



## ChitandChat (Dec 2, 2020)

Krissim Klaw said:


> Do not add heat. Adding heat to a high humidity deli cup with little ventilation is asking for trouble. You are far more likely to make things worse. High humidity tends to be a problem most when there is a lack of airflow as this allows the stagnant environment where mold can easily flourish I would suggest an enclosure with more ventilation over providing heat. If you are really worried, perhaps look into a dehumidifier for your room.


I see. I borrowed my parent's dehumidifier and I've had success with that, so I guess I'll have to invest in one. I'm going to have to put a heat source either way as my average room temp of 75F doesn't cut it for the Spiny's 80F-85F requirement.


----------



## hysteresis (Dec 5, 2020)

Just house in mesh cubes. Higher humidity is fine with excellent ventilation.

Nymph spinys do alright at room temps, but better 75degF and up.

Adult females should be kept at correct temps.


----------

